# Newfoundland  2010



## Jeff Canes

A Matt

What is there to do in Newfoundland?
What the best time of the year visit? 
What tis he weather like?
How is 2010?


----------



## JC1220

I'm down with Newfoundland, its on my short list!
2010 sounds like a good year to go!


----------



## Antarctican

Take this as an 'expression of interest' in attending a 2010 meetup in Newfoundland


----------



## Alex_B

sounds like a good idea! 

certainly the right climate zone for me.

I'd go there around midsummer. lots of light.

or in the deepest of winter...


----------



## LaFoto

Mid-summer 2010 in Newfoundland? 
That sounds like one of the coolest plans I've heard of of late!
German (better even: Lower Saxony) summer vacation time seems best... (for me, and maybe, who knows, also Sabine??? She's TPF member, too, after all). They'll start on 24 June and end on 4 August.


----------



## Chiller

:thumbsup::thumbsup:​


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Sounds interesting - how many rooms does the hotel there have?


----------



## Chiller

Chris of Arabia said:


> Sounds interesting - how many rooms does the hotel there have?


   I dont think they have hotels.. just fish huts. :lmao::lmao::lmao:  But they are done up nice.   sorry matt...kiddin bro.


----------



## Kazoo

Oooooh, sounds like a very cool idea! Dibs on a big bottle of screech . Gros Morne National Park'd be amazing. Found a pretty good tourism link: http://www.newfoundlandlabrador.com/PlanATrip/Default.aspx


----------



## LaFoto

Told DH about the idea and he sounded pretty interested! To get HIM interested in things like this is a GOOD first sign!


----------



## Alex_B

so far the votes indicate a clear .... _maybe _


----------



## LaFoto

Yes. Clear maybe with a "I'm *quite quite* fond of the idea and the location" on my side!!!


----------



## LaFoto

I think that instead of "why 2010" there should have been "Why not?" and sure my vote would have gone THERE!


----------



## Jeff Canes

LaFoto said:


> I think that instead of "why 2010" there should have been "Why not?" and sure my vote would have gone THERE!


 
It made preface sense to me when I wrote it, but now I see that it does not

2009 is out for me, because I maybe going to Boston the third weekend of May for a collage baseball tournament, want to go back to Arizona/Utah (spring or fall), take a photo class, the end of May and first of June is always bad for me, I made an exception for Germany, Plus HvR is trying put together an English countryside meet-up around the late weekend of May or so, And anytime after 2010 is too far out to think about


----------



## matt-l

sorry didn't see this!.

2010 is great
best to visit around july-aug.
anything you want to do, many many boat tours. Oldest city in North America.

and george street.


----------



## James Learie

I'm already there. Targa comes in september too... Lots of nice colors that time of year.


----------



## matt-l

Chiller said:


> I dont think they have hotels.. just fish huts. :lmao::lmao::lmao:  But they are done up nice.   sorry matt...kiddin bro.


Can't believe i missed this.

but your right, only the fishing stages where we dry and salt our cod.





we have a lot of hotels here, big names. Ramada, super 8, Newfoundland hotel, Delta.  no worries about rooms here.


----------



## Big Mike

I'm interested, I've been wanting to visit The Rock for a long time now.


----------



## Alex_B

matt-l said:


> we have a lot of hotels here, big names. Ramada, super 8, Newfoundland hotel, Delta.  no worries about rooms here.



Errm, some of those sound very expensive and boring (as in hotels as you get everywhere on this planet) ... I would like something local, maybe a cabin or hut. Or I would just bring one of my tents


----------



## Big Mike

From what I can tell, everyone in NFLD is very friendly...you could probably just knock on someone's door and ask to stay with them.  

My sister-in-law and her husband spend a month camping there during summer, a few years ago.  Looks great.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Big Mike said:


> From what I can tell, everyone in NFLD is very friendly...you could probably just knock on someone's door and ask to stay with them--.


Hope Matt has a large family room with extra bathrooms


----------



## Big Mike

The joke around here...

"What is the biggest city in Newfoundland?"
"Fort McMurray (Alberta)"

There is a very large number of 'Newfies' who have come out west to Alberta for work.  If I asked the many that I know, we could probably house all of us for a month


----------



## matt-l

Yes, a lot of newfs are out there now. too many, but im sure a lot will come back now that the Hebron deal was signed. 



anyway..theres a lot of local B&B's around town, my house maybe won't work out for 12 people to stay in  


Alex: pitch your tent in the backyard.


----------



## tpimages

Another thing everyone could try, is arranging camping at gross morne national park. It's a beautiful place. http://www.pc.gc.ca/pn-np/nl/grosmorne/index_E.asp


----------



## Jeff Canes

tpimages said:


> Another thing everyone could try, is arranging camping at gross morne national park. It's a beautiful place. http://www.pc.gc.ca/pn-np/nl/grosmorne/index_E.asp


 
I want to go there for sure, but I also want to speed time in St Johns plus I do not camp!, googled for lodging and found some nicer looking places south of the park nearer to Coruer Brook, not sure how the mix group of folks would want to handle the road trip to and from St Johns that could be 6 hours with stops one way, I&#8217;ve been thing about some different scenario, I was planning after the new year post them to get some filling of what the folks want to do


----------



## matt-l

better off staying in town....long drives from corner brook to here are tiring and then no one would want to do a lot walking or whatever. there are a lot of great B&B's around town for cheap and way easier then corner brook. plus it's different weather from there to st. john's, could be sunny out in CB and pouring rain here.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Matt youre confusing me. :?: Sorry we middle age folks dont always understand you teenagers.  Im sure you think the same about us old folks.


----------



## matt-l

im confused now to haha. 

you were talking about lodging in Corner brook and making the transit to St. John's?


----------



## Jeff Canes

If folks want to go to both Morine and St Johns we will need lodging in both areas because the 600k is to long of a commute, also some folks may want to stop along the way so we may need lodging around Gander/Terra Nova


----------



## Jeff Canes

bump


----------



## matt-l

I'll bake cookies


----------



## LaFoto

Oh yes. I still firmly plan to make that meet-up! Set up dates already and I'm willing to start and make early commitments. The dates should be in concordance with the summer vacation of our schools here, though. Else I might NOT be able to make it (always hoping I might get the teaching job I applied for). Summer vacation in Lower Saxony in 2010 will be from June 24 till August 4. Just so you know   .


----------



## matt-l

Mine is from June 22 to sept. 8th i think, so no worries then. 

Do you both have msn, we can figure out the dates?


----------



## LaFoto

Oooo, I must not let my daughter know that you may stay home for all of 5 weeks LONGER than she may, AND you start two days earlier, too! She'll envy you SOOOO! (But - always assuming all goes well - after those holidays in 2010 she'll enter into her last year in school, things will get tight and tough, but she'll be leaving school in May of 2011, with a good leaving report in hands, so we hope!! )

Yes. I am on MSN. 
I think my address is in my profile??? Must go look myself...


----------



## Antarctican

I'm hoping to attend this meetup too! (And there's a chance I'll even get to St. John's in September of this year!!)


----------



## Chiller

I still have it in my plans too. I will know more , when the dates are finalized, and I can book the time off work, get a pooch sitter and all.   I would give somebody elses left arm to drive there.


----------



## matt-l

You best be there chiller and anty, it's only a hop skip and jump down the land


----------



## Antarctican

3000 km, actually. But a beautiful part of the world that's not to be missed, so I've heard


----------



## matt-l

Antarctican said:


> 3000 km





*HOP....SKIP....and JUMP!!!*


----------



## Chiller

Antarctican said:


> 3000 km, actually. But a beautiful part of the world that's not to be missed, so I've heard


   One reason I would love to drive it.  I wonder how long it would take from Toronna.  :er:


----------



## Big Mike

I've still got this on my radar...but it's much too far away from me to know anything yet.  I'll be sure to check this thread...


----------



## Jeff Canes

matt-l said:


> I'll bake cookies


what will you put in the cookies


----------



## Big Mike

> what will you put in the cookies


It's Newfoundland...probably fish uke:


----------



## matt-l

Cod...little bit a crab maybe some lobster.  Shrimp, Salmon. What ever you'd like


----------



## Big Mike

How about some crab cakes?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Matt are there any holidays or events that should be avoided because crowds or higher rates and for everyone any commitments 

Also want is the avenge daytime length (sunrise to sunset) in the summer


----------



## Jeff Canes

IMO looks as if the preliminarily date range should be the month of July


----------



## matt-l

August 8 is the regatta, boat races and what not. It's the longest running sporting event in atlantic canada. 

Average daylight is from around 6-6:30am to maybe 9-9:30 pm i think, i cant remember . 

And Mike- Yes crab cakes and Fish(cod) Cakes are possible!


----------



## Jeff Canes

anyone ever stay at this place Lush's Cottages & B&B | Cormack, Newfoundland | 877-635-7253 | Directions in west NL


----------



## matt-l

Lush's is a fair ways away from St. John's.


----------



## Jeff Canes

matt-l said:


> Lush's is a fair ways away from St. John's.


yes but i'm would like to see Gros Morne on the west side of your little island too , Also depends on it some of your fellow Canadian drive and which boats they take coming and going, so they maybe going that way


----------



## matt-l

Wouldn't mind going out to Gros Mourn myself though...


----------



## Chiller

Checked out some driving routes, and it looks like I will fly in.   The drive is a day long. :er::er: And I dont have a Quebec passport.    Looks like I will be penny saving now.


----------



## matt-l

Yeah...almost no way you can get around Quebec! 

Fly in and i might look for a zombie at the airport.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Chiller said:


> Checked out some driving routes, and it looks like I will fly in. The drive is a day long. :er::er: And I dont have a Quebec passport.  Looks like I will be penny saving now.


isn't the boat to st johns from sydney like 12 plus hours


----------



## Chiller

Jeff Canes said:


> isn't the boat to st johns from sydney like 12 plus hours


 
Not sure, I was just google mapping and stuff.  I remember a few buddies doing the drive in about 16 hours.(so they say)  But knowing me, it would be 4 days, cause I tend to wander. :lmao::lmao:  Especially with a camera in my hand.
  It is the boat that is the killer, even by bus, or train.   I was hoping for a scenic way, but time would be too short then.  I heard Newfoundland has a small airport someplace there.


----------



## matt-l

Chiller said:


> I heard Newfoundland has a small airport someplace there.




Yeah....kinda, it's like a little dirt strip in the middle of the woods...

either that or land on one of a ponds in a float plane.


----------



## Chiller

matt-l said:


> Yeah....kinda, it's like a little dirt strip in the middle of the woods...
> 
> either that or land on one of a ponds in a float plane.


 
Just keep the anchor that holds the rock in place so the plane can land. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## matt-l

Chiller said:


> Just keep the anchor that holds the rock in place so the plane can land. :lmao::lmao::lmao:



It's always in place anyway, unless we feel the need to float farther away from you mainlanders!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Marine Atlantic

wow 14 hours from sydney to St Johns or 6 hours to Port Aux Basquies that is a long boat ride


----------



## matt-l

Port Aux Basquies is a lonely little town. And a long drive. Best to get that boat or fly if you don't like to drive long ways.


----------



## Paul Ron

Now I like the camping angle. KOA http://grosmorne.com/koa/ It's a very long drive but can be lots of fun if sharing the car ride up and not in any hurry. 2010 is perfect... retirenment. 

I'm watching this one.


----------



## eterrisinCYQX

So, where in NL are you guys planning to visit? Weather in September is sometimes sketchy but there's also Targa in Sept., which is cool if you're into car racing.


----------



## Jeff Canes

^^^^ 
IMO, Mostly likely this meet up will be sometime in July 2010 as for where that will depends on how long folks can stay and maybe airport/transportation issues. Personally I am hoping for a 7-10 days trip. But I understand other may not be able to stay as long.

Im hoping to visit the areas of St Johns, Terra Nova/Lumsden and Gros Morne


----------



## matt-l

Come here as long as you want, im not going to be going anywhere


----------



## Antarctican

Jeff Canes said:


> ^^^^
> IMO, Mostly likely this meet up will be sometime in July 2010 as for where that will depends on how long folks can stay and maybe airport/transportation issues. Personally I am hoping for a 7-10 days trip. But I understand other may not be able to stay as long.
> 
> I&#8217;m hoping to visit the areas of St John&#8217;s, Terra Nova/Lumsden and Gros Morne


I was also figuring I'd make it a 7-9 day trip. I want to see St. John's and Gros Morne as well (I have heard such fantastic things about both).


----------



## genie

Not sure if all you guys know each other or anything, but living in Newfoundland, I INSIST you come mid-August. Summers are lovely (even though all the igloo's have melted, where on earth will you stay?) and they have the Regatta around the middle of August. Canoe races on the lake and such, probably some fireworks.

Any Newfoundland resident is much better than some tourist website.

Also, Matt-l, nice to see someone else here from the rock!


----------



## LaFoto

*Must be July!*
Here, the summer vacation ends on 4 August... and I've planned to be there since when this thread first came up. Not the minutest chance for me to come at any time OUTSIDE the summer vacation...


----------



## matt-l

Indeed it's nice genie!!

Corinna, July is fine to. Just come on over!


----------



## Paul Ron

Hey Matt, Do you have enough room in the backyard for a very small one man solo tent? I'd be very happy on the lawn or in the woods or under the porch, even under the pickup. 

When does it get cooler, n no bugz up there? I hate summer bugz n hate heat even more. Sept, late Aug???


----------



## matt-l

it's not cold in the summer....and there are bugs, but nothing going to kill you


----------



## Chiller

Im still in for this, if I have to walk and sleep in a tree. ...well...o.k  maybe not a tree, but some shed will do.


----------



## matt-l

Not a chance Chiller, i've got a nice, homey crypt in the making.


----------



## Chiller

matt-l said:


> Not a chance Chiller, i've got a nice, homey crypt in the making.


Does it come with a nice Vampiress? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Canes

Oh Canada


----------



## matt-l

Comes with 2 Chiller!!!

and Jeff...that should be the Ode To Newfoundland!


----------



## Jeff Canes

better


----------



## Antarctican

This is the one I'm more familiar with:


----------



## sciolist

Newfoundland gets my vote. I was there in the mid-eighties and again in the mid-nineties photographing with large format equipment. Communities along the south shore are worth a visit (_e.g_., Rose Blanche and Isle aux Morts) as are those along the Northern Peninsula on the Gulf of St. Lawrence. Gros Morne is beautiful, although fairly strenuous hiking is required to explore it fully. Taking the ferry across the Strait of Belle Isle from St. Barbe to Quebec's lower north shore and to Labrador is worthwhile if there's time. I've photographed icebergs near Capstan Island in July. It's light until ten o'clock in the evening then, and the possibilities for great architectural, landscape, and people photography are just about endless. The road system is now much improved and expanded in Labrador since I first visited, and a lot of effort has been invested in encouraging tourism since the collapse of the fishery.


----------



## tuckamore

Newfoundland...that's where I come from.  I may be biased but it is a beautiful place.  So many things to take great pictures of.  As for the weather, right now they are having a fantastic July.  Lots of sun and the temps in the mid to high 20's C.


----------



## ShSimpson

A few years ago my daughter decided that she wanted to experience the university life in some other cities.  One of the places she went was to Newfoundland for about 4 years.  It is a photographers heaven and even though my daughter has since left NL I continue to go back often.  I already had plans to spend most of next summer there and then I happened across this site and ultimately this thread.  

When you go really depends on what you are looking to shoot.  Heck, I even enjoyed the depths of winter which resulted in some great shots.

The icebergs (not a guarantee) are fantastic and can be viewed from many different areas in the province, even right in St. Johns if your transportation is limited.  There is no shortage of companies that offer boat tours of them.  I however, went down to an area called Quidi Vidi which has many fishermen and offered one of them some cash for a more up close experience.  Simply amazing but these are traditionally gone by late June each year.  

My personal photo subject is wildlife and nature.  Being from land locked Alberta it offers many subject matters that I don't get here.  One of the things that I do chase each year is the Atlantic Puffins but there presence is again pretty limited. I tried some of the commercial boat tours that take you to see these but was disappointed with the opportunities that they gave for serious photography.  I go to Elliston or Bonavista and you can be within a couple hundred feet of them and the shooting opportunities are fantastic.  Cape St. Mary's Ecological Reserve is absolutely worth the drive out there.  Landscape photographers have plenty of great chances on the trips to these various spots.

I can't say enough about the province as a real great place for photographers.  I know that there are many events in St. Johns but that has never been my thing.  I was also underwhelmed by Gros Morne park.  Maybe it is because of my proximity to the Rocky Mountains here.  We all see the great shots of the fjords there but be warned that you don't get to see anything from the top unless you are willing to hike and camp to get there.  I took the boat trip along the lake there to view them and they are nice.

I am already leading another small group there next year and will spend more time  there than the rest of the group.  I am more than willing to share my experiences from there.  I have spent more time there and done more research on it than any other place I have visited.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ It sounds like you, together with local photographers, will be an invaluable resource to help us plan this!!! Thanks so much. We will be in touch, for sure


----------



## eterrisinCYQX

Anything you want checked out, let me know. I'm in Gander.


----------



## skieur

I will be in Newfoundland and Labrador in mid July 2010.

skieur


----------

